# Ever seen a two way cleanout?



## Plumbersteve




----------



## Gargalaxy

That's the real one, now you know my secret :laughing:


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Have a lot of 4" C/O on sewers installed that way here. Just add a 45 out of the "Y" to bring it straight to the top of the ground. Installed that way you always go the right way and there is no dead spot in the line. They work out good for me because when it is 8' deep sometimes a "T" is hard to go the direction you want. Saves a lot of time sometimes.


----------



## Plumbersteve

So you have two cleanouts?


----------



## rjbphd

Plumbersteve said:


> So you have two cleanouts?


Can pipe two way cleanout with one cleanout plug..


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

At least they're facing each other! I love it when a homeowner feels all proud that they put they're own two way clean out in only to discover they're facing opposite each other


----------



## KoleckeINC

Wtfudge? Did they really just hammer a coupling onto the cast? That's awesome...


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Plumbersteve said:


> So you have two cleanouts?


You do have 2 C/Os but they work great for us.


----------



## rjbphd

Roto-Rooter said:


> You do have 2 C/Os but they work great for us.


You can make a two way clean out with 3 'y's and 3 45* and one cleanout..


----------



## Nathan901

KoleckeINC said:


> Wtfudge? Did they really just hammer a coupling onto the cast? That's awesome...


I put a bunch of silicone on the cast before I hammered on the coupling on.


----------



## Flyout95

Nathan901 said:


> I put a bunch of silicone on the cast before I hammered on the coupling on.


That's code, you have to do that.


----------



## wyrickmech

rjbphd said:


> You can make a two way clean out with 3 'y's and 3 45* and one cleanout..


yes you can but that would be counter productive on cost.


----------



## rjbphd

wyrickmech said:


> yes you can but that would be counter productive on cost.


Only needs one extra y and a 45 and one less cleanout.. better looking with one cleanout in yard instead of 2..


----------



## wyrickmech

rjbphd said:


> Only needs one extra y and a 45 and one less cleanout.. better looking with one cleanout in yard instead of 2..


still cost more.


----------



## titaniumplumbr

rjbphd said:


> You can make a two way clean out with 3 'y's and 3 45* and one cleanout..


 I doubt you could legally get away with that configuration

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie

Kinda how I do my cleanouts.


----------



## PPRI

There are plumbers not doing 2 way cleanouts? Shame on them. I don't really care if they face opposite either. That dead space has never caused concern. If I'm doing one right next to the foundation. I'll do them back to back to save space.


----------



## dhal22

PPRI said:


> There are plumbers not doing 2 way cleanouts? Shame on them. I don't really care if they face opposite either. That dead space has never caused concern. If I'm doing one right next to the foundation. I'll do them back to back to save space.


You will fail an inspection that way.


----------



## PPRI

Yes they would if we had inspections. It's the rare occurance that they get done back to back as I prefer them to cross paths but when the run out space is tight I'd still prefer a two way to a "T".


----------



## titaniumplumbr

PPRI said:


> Yes they would if we had inspections. It's the rare occurance that they get done back to back as I prefer them to cross paths but when the run out space is tight I'd still prefer a two way to a "T".


 all clean outs shall be of an " approved two way design" either a two way co or a test tee


----------



## gear junkie

Test tee sucks for a cleanout. I wanta slap peoplewho install those as a cleanout. Hell at least go half way and install a santee


----------



## gear junkie

PPRI said:


> Yes they would if we had inspections. It's the rare occurance that they get done back to back as I prefer them to cross paths but when the run out* space is tight* I'd still prefer a two way to a "T".


I do 2 facing san tee's for this situation. Still possible to go the wrong way but less likely.


----------



## wyrickmech

gear junkie said:


> I do 2 facing san tee's for this situation. Still possible to go the wrong way but less likely.


on shallow sewers a two way clean out tee can be used.


----------

